# Understanding Transmission Types/Codes/IDs and Swapping Compatibility



## sophisticake (Jul 17, 2019)

I have a transmission that vibrates at a certain rpm. Two places told me the transmission was going bad, so I'm trying to replace/repair.

Bentley says that the 2009 2.5L MT engine is: [TYPE] 0A4

```
HGR.

But, when I removed the transmission, the ID on the housing says KPF. It's not the original tranny, I know because it still has a tag from 'LQK OEM Recycled Aftermarket by Keystone' on it.

I'm assuming, the dealer who sold the car swapped the original HGR tranny for a KPF?

So... can I swap around HGR and KPF? According to a Workshop Manual PDF that I found online, there are two more "compatible" looking transmissions, but their drive shaft flange is larger. Would that cause issues?

Gallery: [URL="https://imgur.com/a/x9morX0"]https://imgur.com/a/x9morX0[/URL]

Housing: [url]https://imgur.com/thIHF7R[/url]
Transmission Type: [url]https://imgur.com/tMLEyCx[/url]
Transmission Code: [url]https://imgur.com/mK27Ynu[/url]
Transmission for 2.5L 2009 MT Jetta According to Bentley: [url]https://imgur.com/20FwS0E[/url]
Workshop Manual with 0A4 Transmissions from different models/years: [url]https://imgur.com/CVKooS1[/url]
Transmission Reman by LKQ: [url]https://imgur.com/UiTK11x[/url]

Sorry, I don't think I'm allowed to post images.
```


----------



## Cables (Sep 21, 2018)

sophisticake said:


> I have a transmission that vibrates at a certain rpm. Two places told me the transmission was going bad, so I'm trying to replace/repair.
> 
> Bentley says that the 2009 2.5L MT engine is: [TYPE] 0A4
> 
> ...


----------

